# Parking Dover Seafront



## lockkeeper

Just noticed this on local paper website:
http://www.dover-express.co.uk/Cara...910886-detail/story.html#sthash.rzm65QFb.dpuf

and also on dover Forum: 
http://www.dover.uk.com/forums/dover-forum/seafront-caravan-ban?newpost

I have not heard of the outcome yet.


----------



## teemyob

Park on the other side of the water.

(if you are going that way!)


----------



## bognormike

unbelievable!


----------



## boringfrog

People have been using the garden areas as toilets, defecating in the entrance area, leaving black bin bags of litter in the street and playing loud music at night.

Come on own up, who is it?


----------



## Yaxley

The one thing you can bank on is that an alternative will not be found by the local council. 
Ian


----------



## Kev1

At least they didn't mention the problems of people being gassed.
Us middle aged motorhomers are a bad lot.


----------



## GEMMY

I've never understood why they park there for the ferries, there's plenty of room in France.

tony


----------



## bognormike

boringfrog said:


> People have been using the garden areas as toilets, defecating in the entrance area, leaving black bin bags of litter in the street and playing loud music at night.
> 
> Come on own up, who is it?


must have been the tuggers


----------



## The-Cookies

utter BS again ,its a ; lets make up some stories, so we can get rid of them.must be as bad as possible!

or its them funsters they look a shifty lot

anyway it says caravans!

seconded on tuggers lol 


john


----------



## Stanner

boringfrog said:


> People have been using the garden areas as toilets, defecating in the entrance area, leaving black bin bags of litter in the street and playing loud music at night.
> 
> Come on own up, who is it?


At least part of that sounds like someone currently in the Pyrenees - did he stop over in Dover on the way out?


----------



## Kev1

Tony it depends where in the uk you set off from
it's a handy stop for us


----------



## teemyob

I would still rather stay on the other side, even if that means a 1-2-3 am stop.

TM


----------



## midgeteler

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...-are-ten-reasons-why-I-wish-it-would-vote-Yes

Just have to say that I am married to a Scot and so have an interest here.


----------



## bigtree

midgeteler said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/09/12/Next-week-Scotland-will-vote-No-to-independence-Here-are-ten-reasons-why-I-wish-it-would-vote-Yes
> 
> Just have to say that I am married to a Scot and so have an interest here.


What exactly has this to do with the parking ban in Dover?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Kev1

Long drive down from Scotland


----------



## GEMMY

Get your passport ready :lol: 

tony


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

A s a resident of Dover i know they have removed the public toilets on the seafront.so anyone that is using the gardens as a toilet is only to be expected .And we all know its not us as we have our own.During the day you have to pay and display but after a certain time in the evening its free. it is a exellent place to park if your catching a ferry and have driven a long way but local councils have a way of destroying anything that is good just try parking in nearby Folkestone.


----------



## Kev1

Hi jeffro
If they do stop parking on the front do you know any alternatives in the area
kev


----------



## Spacerunner

Kev1 said:


> Hi jeffro
> If they do stop parking on the front do you know any alternatives in the area
> kev


Military Road at Hythe.


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

The royal oak at capel le ferne nice little pub with food only five mins from Dover docks {my local}of course there are lots of places to wild camp but that is another forum tho jeffro


----------



## Morphology

We park there regularly, simply because it's a nice place to park - we're not on our way to/from France, we just fancy a night by the sea, and Dover is about 45 mins drive for us.

When we're on our way to France, we generally cross late evening, and park in France but I for one would be sad to see motorhome parking on the Dover esplanade banned.

I don't crap in the park or dump litter, and we generally get down there early afternoon so I pay for my stay.

Morph


----------



## pippin

Yes, we usually plan our crossings so that we can stay on the other side.

(Cité €urope so we can do the shopping at Carrefour!)

However, due to the vagaries of the M25 (& most other M,s) we always leave plenty of extra time for our journey.

The Dover spot comes in very useful on the (rare) occasions we have a speedy trip and have time to kill.

I suggest that the Dover protesters have a forensic analysis of any crap they find in the gardens.

It is probably canine - the result of locals walking their dogs!


----------



## bigfrank3

I looked at this thread with interest when it first appeared in September. Does anyone know what the outcome was or is? Has parking been banned or is there a charge?

I will be hoping to stay there on Saturday night 14th. December unless someone knows different or has a better suggestion.

Thanks Frank


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

no you cant park there anymore was there last weekend and the new signs are everywhere parking for cars and motorcycles but you can park up by the castle .


----------



## Harrers

If you need to spend some time before catching a ferry or do some last minute shopping, there is a car park in Russell Street Dover. I find it easier to access via Woolcomber Street and St James Street and especially when leaving as the traffic lights ease you back into the queue for the docks.

It's signed as max 24 hours, pay and display and trailers, caravans, buses and trucks are prohibited - see below.

I think if you take up 2 spaces you should buy 2 tickets. There are no height restriction barriers. 

Last time I parked there we had our car trailer attached but it was a flying visit to the bank so I took a chance. I can recommend the fish and chip shop in Castle Street.


----------



## bigfrank3

Thanks very much jeffro, that has has certainly helped me. It looks like I will be castling in 3 weeks time. 

You know I so much want to put a 'th' in your name :lol:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

I am extremely saddened to read this. After over 40 years of being able to park up for a few hours, safely, whilst awaiting the boat they have decided to ban it!!!!

What a short-sighted, pig-ignorant thing to do!!!!

Just where do Dover Council expect us to park up now? We cant all time our arrivals at the port to the exact minute to just drive in - especially if we have a 4 hour drive beforehand.

Absolutely rediculous...........


----------



## an99uk

When we have arrived a bit too early for our ferry we have been directed by the Port authorities to park up on Marine Drive, they said there was no room to wait dock side,where will they direct us to wait now.?

Maybe Dover council is pushing the port authorities to provide parking while we wait for the ferry. Where do the trucks wait, Like has already been said we can't all time our arrivals to within the correct timeframe.


----------



## rotorywing

Trucks go here, 51.114933,1.309474, plenty of space available if they want make an aire


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Not sure if they will allow motorhome parking here - but I have sent Motis an email outlining the situation and asking if they would consider allowing us to enter.

Lets see what they say!!!


----------



## peejay

Go up to the Patrol Monument at St Margarets At Cliffe, spectacular views over the channel. Spent several quiet nights there with no problem 

51.15676 1.39298










http://tinyurl.com/k2tl32p

http://tinyurl.com/orensg2

Pete


----------



## autostratus

Gosh. I have memories of that place.
http://www.doverwarmemorialproject....reas/Dover Patrol/Dover Patrol Book words.htm

From 1953 I had 15 months stationed at RAF st Margaret's Bay. We opened it up as a functioning radar station. 
There were 5 aerials on top (rotating and nodding) with an entrance to an underground bunker via a bungalow which is still there although the entrance to the bunker is blocked. 
http://www.doverlocals.co.uk/threads/history-article-raf-st-margarets-bay-rotor-bunker.363/

From there I was posted to RAF Yeadon which is now the Leeds/Bradford airport.

Happy days! :wink:

Sorry to go wildly off-topic but couldn't resist.


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

Update i have just come along marine parade this morning,there was two motorhomes parked one german and one english .They on closer inspection the western end has signs for cars motorcycles and caravans but the eastern end has signs for cars and motorcycles only so it looks like we will still be able to park at the east end of the parade . Jeff


----------



## Telbell

Isn't the eastern end but the flats.... The area which had most cause for complaint about mhomes?


----------



## rayrecrok

Is it safe to park on the front at Dover, isn't there hundreds of migrants wanting jump on your van to escape the UK.. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

Yes & yes &no


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

ooooops sorry i did mean we could park at the west end jeff


----------



## JackieP

I seem to remember there was always some confusion down there with different signs dotted all over the place. No doubt now, as before, parking for motorhomes will continue until they get it better organised.

We too used to park there before we discovered Canturbury. We used to love the view and the walks for the dogs and a visit to the factory outlet in the parallel street was a must, but I did wonder about all the folks in the posh hotels looking out and seeing a line of motorhomes every day and wondered how long it might last.


----------



## barryd

Can there really be anything "posh" in Dover? I cannot get out of the place fast enough.


----------



## blondel

JackieP said:


> I seem to remember there was always some confusion down there with different signs dotted all over the place. No doubt now, as before, parking for motorhomes will continue until they get it better organised.
> 
> We too used to park there before we discovered Canturbury. We used to love the view and the walks for the dogs and a visit to the factory outlet in the parallel street was a must, but I did wonder about all the folks in the posh hotels looking out and seeing a line of motorhomes every day and wondered how long it might last.


We choose to park right outside the "posh" hotel and pop in for a drink/meal before bedding down in the van outside!! :lol:

Last time we did that the signs did allow vans up to 3.5t so it sounds as if it has remained the same.


----------



## Stanner

barryd said:


> Can there really be anything "posh" in Dover? I cannot get out of the place fast enough.


I just wish someone would bring back a Folkestone-Boulogne route.


----------



## Telbell

So can we be clear on this Jeff and others. Are you saying it's still OK t o overnight in WATERLOO CRESCENT ie the West side of the seafront and NOT MARINE PARADE which is the bit outside the flats and the hotel on the corner??


----------



## barryd

We tried up at the monument once and got a bit of hassle and abuse from the local nutters in their boy racer cars so we left in the end and went back down to Marine Parade where there were still people carrying on at 1am.

Never bother now. Just leave on the 4 or 5 pm ferry the same day of travel. Ours is a 320 mile trip to Dover and its easily dont setting off mid morning.


----------



## 113016

We have used the Dover Patrol place and Marine Parade and Waterloo Crescent, all OK in their own way, however only Waterloo Cresent has felt right. 
At Dover Patrol, we always feel that the locals don't like it and on one occasion we could not even get there as three Eastern European wagon and drags had decided to weekend there.  What a problem they would have had turning around. :lol: 
We then used Marine Parade until we learned and noticed that the signs were just for cars and Motorcycles. Just along the road at Waterloo Crescent, the signs permitted caravans, so for the last few years if we have wanted to overnight in the UK., we have done it here.
In France we use Grande Fort Phillipe, Petit Fort Phillipe, Gravelines and Wissant. All quite nice places. We would never overnight at the City de Europe as no view  Nasty nasty!
From reading through this thread, it seems that the signage has not yet changed! But maybe it is about to


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

Yes looks like you can at the west end . Jeff


----------



## Morphology

Please can we be clear about where we mean?

We stay on the ESPLANADE, not Waterloo Crescent, nor Marine Parade. Look at the map: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.1217774,1.3164784,17z?hl=en

All of the articles referred to earlier in this thread mentioned Waterloo Crescent and Marine Parade, but do NOT mention the esplanade?

We're not in front of any hotels, or flats. There's nothing behind us except some gardens and the marina car park, we're not even outside the Hythe Bay restaurant.

Jeffro, could you confirm that we are still OK to stay overnight on the Esplanade? Happy to pay the parking fee. Happy to pay twice if we use two spaces.

It always used to say that the spaces were for Cars+Caravans or Motorcycles. See streetview: https://goo.gl/maps/Tf3rF we're a Motor Caravan, so that means we were permitted.


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

Looks like the esplanade will be ok .This morning there was two overnighters there .Marine parade was desolate! jeff


----------



## 113016

Morphology, that is where we usually park. I always thought it was waterloo cresent. Never any problem, but very few spaces.


----------



## rebbyvid

I stopped on the esplanade a couple of weeks ago (paid for parking and used the outlet shopping centre round the back as on a 12.30pm ferry )and the signs still have thee caravan symbol 
http://tinyurl.com/q9bzka8
but further down the rd (marine parade end ) the caravan signs have a cross on them.
Google maps are june 2014
http://tinyurl.com/preo8fl


----------



## Telbell

Take your point Morphology but as Grath suggests it wouldn't take long for the Esplanade spaces to fill up


----------



## nicholsong

rebbyvid said:


> I stopped on the esplanade a couple of weeks ago (paid for parking and used the outlet shopping centre round the back as on a 12.30pm ferry )and the signs still have thee caravan symbol
> http://tinyurl.com/q9bzka8
> but further down the rd (marine parade end ) the caravan signs have a cross on them.
> Google maps are june 2014
> http://tinyurl.com/preo8fl


I noe that this topic started with a newspaper article that said there was going to be a ban.

I have a few points

1 has anyone checked if the Council has banned caravans?

2 If there was to be a change in the law it would have to be advertised along the road. Has anyone seen notices advising of a notice of change?

3 These things often take time to change and there has only 9-10 weeks since the newspaper report.

4 Since the three named stretches of road are more or less contiguous, it seems strange that the Council would put a ban on only parts of it.

5 What is the nature of the red cross over the caravan - is it stcky tape or paint?

6 In light of the above points there must obviously be a possibility that a local has attached the crosses.

7 If there is not yet a change in the law - check with the Council -and the crosses have been put there illegally, either the Council, or 'some other person' could remove them.

Geoff


----------



## jackeen

Two very quick replies from Dover City Council, hope this helps.

https://uk-mg42.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=0ofp6316ags3b#8855667615

Jackeen


----------



## nicholsong

jackeen said:


> Two very quick replies from Dover City Council, hope this helps.
> 
> https://uk-mg42.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=0ofp6316ags3b#8855667615
> 
> Jackeen


Can't open those - no Yahoo account. Could you please paste them?

Geoff


----------



## Gazzer

jackeen said:


> Two very quick replies from Dover City Council, hope this helps.
> 
> https://uk-mg42.mail.yahoo.com/neo/launch?.rand=0ofp6316ags3b#8855667615
> 
> Jackeen


 This link needs a log in.


----------



## jackeen

Sorry, hope this helps.

DDC Parking Services Today at 4:48 PM
To	
me
Dear Mr. Curran,

Russell Street car park CT16 1PX

Linear (per minute) charging
No charge Sundays
RingGo Zone 3827
245 Total Car Bays
237 Pay & Display Car Bays
8 Disabled Bays
Motor Cycle Bays
3 Tickets Machines
£1 per hour (maximum 5 hours) or £7.50 per day (5-9 hours)

Minimum payment: 50p (30 minutes)
Maximum payment: £7.50 (between 5 and 9 hours)

Maison Dieu Road (Cars) car park CT16 1RL

Linear (per minute) charging
No charge Sundays
RingGo Zone 3813
86 Total Car Bays
80 Pay & Display Car Bays
5 Disabled Bays
1 Reserved Bay
Motor Cycle Bays
2 Machines

£1 per hour (maximum 5 hours) or 7.50 per day (5-9 hours)

Minimum payment: 50p (30 minutes)
Maximum payment: £7.50 (between 5 and 9 hours)

Yes, you can post my reply on the motorhomefacts.com website.

Mrs. S. Young
Acting Parking Team Leader

Dover District Council
White Cliffs Business Park
Whitfield
Dover
CT16 3PJ

Email: [email protected]

From: Eamon Curran [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 24 November 2014 16:39
To: DDC Parking Services
Subject: Re: Motorhome Parking

Thank you for your very prompt reply. Can you tell me what the charges are for Maison Dieu & Russell St as I can't find them on your website.
Also may I have your permission to post your replies on http://www.motorhomefacts.com/
Yours Eamon Curran.

From: DDC Parking Services <[email protected]>
To: 'Eamon Curran' <[email protected]> 
Sent: Monday, 24 November 2014, 16:26
Subject: RE: Motorhome Parking

Dear Mr. Curran,

At its meeting on 11th September 2014, the Dover Joint Transportation Board took the decision to commence the process of introducing an overnight ban, from 6pm to 6am Monday to Sunday, on motor caravans parking on Marine Parade and Waterloo Crescent, Dover and The Beach, Walmer. This process will involve public consultation. At the same time, Parking Services have been directed to look into finding alternative provisions for motor caravans.

In the meantime, motorhome parking in the Dover District is available in all our car parks, providing the length of the motorhome does not exceed the maximum length of a single parking bay.

If the length of the motorhome exceeds the length of a single bay, then parking is available at Maison Dieu or Russell Street car parks, where motorhomes can occupy two bays. However, the vehicles must clearly display two current pay and display tickets. Motorhomes must not park in bays specifically designated for other users, i.e., coach parking bays, taxi ranks, bus stops etc. Further information can be found on our website: www.dover.gov.uk/parking

Mrs. S. Young
Acting Parking Team Leader

Dover District Council
White Cliffs Business Park
Whitfield
Dover
CT16 3PJ

Email: [email protected]

From: Eamon Curran [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: 24 November 2014 16:02
To: DDC Parking Services
Subject: Motorhome Parking

I believe you are restricting Motorhome parking on Marine Parade. Can you give me some more information. I've looked at Motorhome parking on Russell St but can't find the parking charges, can you advise.
Thank you,
Eamon Curran.
PS:- Motorhome Height-- 2.76mtrs
Lenght= 6.38mtrs

Jackeen.


----------



## fatbuddha

that reply doesn't specifically prevent overnighting on the Esplanade which is continuous with Waterloo Crescent and where we have overnighted in the past. does anyone know if the parking here has been banned as well?? Google Maps street view "seems" not to show and m/h parking signs any more

what a bunch of head up their 'arris Dover Council have become

EDIT - this street view still shows the m/h parking sign, but I don't know if they have been updated as we haven't stayed there for a while

http://goo.gl/nEkG58


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

Yes the small signs on the esplanade for caravans are still there but there isnt much room !! I expect now that the [email protected]%£*s at the council know they to will be painted with red crosses also. Are we really that bad most of us are oaps anyway ?


----------



## nicholsong

The reply dated 24th November, includes

"At its meeting on 11th September 2014, the Dover Joint Transportation Board took the decision to commence the process of introducing an overnight ban, from 6pm to 6am Monday to Sunday, on motor caravans parking on Marine Parade and Waterloo Crescent, Dover and The Beach, Walmer. This process will involve public consultation. At the same time, Parking Services have been directed to look into finding alternative provisions for motor caravans."

Further to my post at 3.42(maybe 2.42 because, I am on GMT+1),
I would suggest that the law has not yet been changed and that the red crosses have not therefore been authorised by the Dover Authorities, so are either the authorities jumping the gun or have been 'displayed by an unauthorised person'

Maybe someone who has the photographs can direcrtly ask the parking authorities whether they have placed the red crosses and if so, by which law are they authorised? 

Geoff


----------



## 113016

Well, we have used the port of Dover for many years as it has always felt a M/H friendly place. But maybe we will have to reconsider and use an alternative.
I wonder how many Fathers, Mothers, Sons, Daughters, Uncles, Aunts, Nieces and Nephews of the people against M/H overnight parking, depend on a living, or have some kind of positive knock on effect, from the cross channel ferries.
Surely, they can find a suitable alternative, with suitable size parking bays, without having to pay for two spaces.
Wake up Dover, we Motorhomers do help to pay some of your wages!
We can easily move, you can't! Maybe have a little rethink!


----------



## Morphology

> In the meantime, motorhome parking in the Dover District is available in all our car parks, providing the length of the motorhome does not exceed the maximum length of a single parking bay.
> 
> If the length of the motorhome exceeds the length of a single bay, then parking is available at Maison Dieu or Russell Street car parks, where motorhomes can occupy two bays. However, the vehicles must clearly display two current pay and display tickets. Motorhomes must not park in bays specifically designated for other users, i.e., coach parking bays, taxi ranks, bus stops etc. Further information can be found on our website: www.dover.gov.uk/parking


Eh? The signs on the entrances to both the Russell Street and Maison Dieu car parks say "No Caravans". I drive a Motorised Caravan, do I not? To say nothing of not being able to fit in a single bay. [email protected]

https://goo.gl/maps/H716R

https://goo.gl/maps/RdNex

When is this 'Public Consultation' and how can we make ourselves heard?


----------



## nicholsong

I have sent the following

"Please direct this request to the legal dept. ASAP‏

21:44
To: [email protected]
Legal Department
Dover District Council

Please confirm whether it is currently legal, within or without the advertised parking restriction times to park the following vehicles in the following streets in Dover:- Marine Parade, Waterloo Crescent. Esplanade

A) Cars

B) Caravans

C) Cars and Caravans

D) Motorcaravans

If it is currently illegal to do so please quote the Primary and Secondary legislation and any By-laws or Orders covering the same prohibitions. Please also quote the relevant legislation in support of the necessary signage associated with the legislation, including reference to Statutory Instruments in force, or alternatively approval from the Secretay of State for Transpot.

Furthe,r are there any laws/rules or orders which have been authorised but which have not yet come into force, and if so what are the dates for coming ito force?

Further are there any proposals to legislate for any of the above which have not already been passed?

I expect an early reply to my office by e-mail.

Geoffrey Nicholson


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Nice of Geoff!!!!


----------



## Stanner

> "Morphology"]
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, motorhome parking in the Dover District is available in all our car parks, providing the length of the motorhome does not exceed the maximum length of a single parking bay.
> 
> If the length of the motorhome exceeds the length of a single bay, then parking is available at Maison Dieu or Russell Street car parks, where motorhomes can occupy two bays. However, the vehicles must clearly display two current pay and display tickets. Motorhomes must not park in bays specifically designated for other users, i.e., coach parking bays, taxi ranks, bus stops etc. Further information can be found on our website: www.dover.gov.uk/parking
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? The signs on the entrances to both the Russell Street and Maison Dieu car parks say "No Caravans". I drive a Motorised Caravan, do I not? To say nothing of not being able to fit in a single bay. [email protected]
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/H716R
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/RdNex
> 
> When is this 'Public Consultation' and how can we make ourselves heard?
Click to expand...

You drive a "Motor Caravan" not a "Caravan" you would tow a "Caravan"


----------



## barryd

As far as I know from extensive threads about this kind of thing on the wildies forum unless there is a TRO (Traffic Regulation Order) on the back of the sign saying no overnighting or whatever it says then any sign stating such is not actually legal.

There was a big debate about it recently with the leaning being on Scotland. Im sure its the same in England but I stand to be corrected.

The argument was that these signs are simply a deterent and in no way are they enforcable without the attached TRO. Councils can put up what they like but it doesnt mean they are legal.

So do they have a TRO on them or not?


----------



## Telbell

This guy
https://andystrangewayovernightparkingcampaigner.wordpress.com/

is a useful source of info and has his finger on the pulse as far as illegal signs are concerned. In fact he's forced many a Council to backtrack on signs which they put up, or barriers they've erected, illegally (Eg failing to undertake Risk Assesssment for barriers)

On one of his links somewhere he says that almost certainly merely stating "No Overnighting" is illegal

Worth a browse around his site

edit to add:

and this one is an example of what he's been doing:
http://nationalmotorhomeorganisatio...omplaint-motorhomes-traffic-regulation-order/

and about the NMO:
http://nationalmotorhomeorganisation.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## Telbell

....and a message to Geoff: Is it known whether Dover Council have consulted with the National Motorhome Organisation?

May be worth informing Dover as to its existence, and their legal requirement to consult them

http://nationalmotorhomeorganisation.wordpress.com/consultation/


----------



## nicholsong

Telbell said:


> ....and a message to Geoff: Is it known whether Dover Council have consulted with the National Motorhome Organisation?
> 
> May be worth informing Dover as to its existence, and their legal requirement to consult them
> 
> http://nationalmotorhomeorganisation.wordpress.com/consultation/


Tellbell

I get e-mailed by Andy Strangeway re his activities on a regular basis.

He is concentrating his efforts in Lincolnshire and Yorkshire(areas he is familiar with) and seems to quite fully occupied, to the extent that he has just announced that he is giving up other activities because of his parking restrictions campaign.

I have considered asking Andy if he wishes to be involved, but I thought that first I could do the groundwork. Then I could give him a clearer picture of the state of play.[mixed metaphor!]

The current situation is that the Dover parking department have e-mailed to say they have passed my e-mail to the legal department.

I suggest we wait to find out what stage this 'proprosal' has reached. I doubt that Dover are aware of the National Motorhome Organisation, yet, because as I said Andy has been concentrating on other areas.

On Barry's point about the TRO, there may have been a pre-existing one covering the existing parking restrictions prior to this proprosal. Again let us wait to find out whether there has been a new TRO covering caravan/motorcaravans.

Geoff


----------



## Telbell

THanks Geoff

I've subscribed to Andy's "blog" too.

I can quite understand that it's probably too much for him to undertake National issues as well as his local efforts.

Very useful sources of legislation on his websites

As you suggest we can wait & see how Dover progress this.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Further to my earlier post, I contacted MOTIS at Dover, the provider of the truckstop near to the cruise terminal to ask about the feasibility of using their facilities in the light of a motorhome ban on the seafront.

Had a response today from their operations chappie at Dover:

_Thank you for your enquiry in respect of motorhome parking.

I don't think it would be a good idea mixing this type of traffic with HGV's and unfortunately we don't have the available space to allocate certain bays to specific traffic types.

However, I have asked the Dover Harbour Board if we could offer this facility using the Cruise Terminal parking areas. I will let you know when they reply (they are notoriously slow I'm afraid)._

So.........lets see what DHB say. Kind of MOTIS to ask on our behalf though!!!


----------



## lockkeeper

I have emailed my local councillor and today received a reply:

On the question of parking for motor homes I understand the issue was discussed at a recent meeting of the Joint Transportation Board (JTB) and a report was requested. The next meeting of the JTB is on 11 December however the agenda has not yet been published so I can't say if the matter will be discussed further at that time or not. Once published, usually a week before the meeting, the agenda will be available on the council's website at www.dover.gov.uk. The meeting is open to the public if you wished to attend and the minutes will be similarly published once agreed.

Although there is as yet no definitive answer to your question I hope this helps.

I will keep an eye on the Dover District Council website and if the subject is included on the agenda for the next meeting i will endeavour to attend and post a report afterwards.

The Dover website does list 2 carparks suitable for motorhomes

1 Maison Dieu Car Park
2 Russell Street Car Park

Of these the russell St car park usually has plenty of space but is due to be redeveloped in the future. there are often motorhomes of caravans parked over night.

The Maison Dieu car park is very busy during the day but plenty of space over night.

Parking during the day requires payment and if you use 2 spaces you will need to buy two tickets.


----------



## lockkeeper

I have seen the agenda for the Dover District Council Joint Transportation Board meeting to be held on 11th Dec. There is not any mention of motorhome parking. So for now any way we must assume that things carry on as in the past. I will be in Spain Jan to March but will check future agenda's and report on here. If the subject does appear maybe someone living locally could attend the meeting.


----------



## Bigusdickus

Stopped at Dover this week. The parking sign for caravans has been removed from the displays outside the hotels, but the ticket machine accepts payment for vans up to 3.5t. It's still ok to park outside the Marina though.
Bd..


----------



## Telbell

Lockeeper says there's been no steps from council to change the law yet so presumably removal of the sign in itself means nothing. Thanks though.


----------



## jackeen

Does anybody know what the latest information is on free parking on Marine Parade? 
Jackeen


----------



## hogan

We were there 2 weeks ago and no problem. But you have to pay after 9 am to 5 pm.


----------



## miffy

8O will spend my money on french
aires where we are more than welcome and don"t get blamed for deeds done by residents trying to discredit motorhomers , who have their own toilets and rubbish bins and are vigalant to clean up their mess and sometimes other peoples
:roll:


----------



## robbosps

I was going to ask about a place to wild camp before an early morning ferry. Is this busy ? still viable ?


----------



## Morphology

We stayed there a few weeks back. It was still fine, and the signs still said parking for Caravans (we're a motorcaravan!!) make sure you stay up at the Esplanade end (West end).

Morph


----------



## lockkeeper

*Parking on Marine Parade, Dover*

The time scale for redevelopment on the Western Docks, Dover have been published. http://www.kentonline.co.uk/dover/news/new-cargo-terminal-gets-delivery-39146/ Work to start early next year and will see the western end of marine Parade closed off to dig a new access to the Wellington Dock. This year could see the end of motorhome parking on the sea front. I will post any updates as they become available


----------



## nicholsong

Lockkeeper

Useful info, thanks.

People might have to arrive early at Canterbury P+R:wink2:

Actually, for those who do not know if the normal MH area at Canterbury is full I have seen MHs in an unofficial overflow - after the barrier, instead of turning left into the normal MH area go ahead and then over to the right. Not usually any cars there although I suspect the area is marked out as car-size spaces.

Out of interest does anyone know if the P+R is opening on Sundays this summer as it did last year? and the dates?

For those who do not know, it is normally closed for entry on a Sunday but you can get out.

Geoff


----------



## Morphology

I think the P&R is now open on Sundays all year round.

Morph


----------



## rotorywing

I normally park in *Maison Dieu Road (Cars) car park CT16 1RL*, free between 5pm and 9am. Near the police station and the local health centre 
51.128631, 1.311785

Martin


----------



## Cherekee

Martin,

Just had a look on "Google" and the car park looks ok. Presume you park in the car area. Is it quiet/safe and one does not get hassle from wardens if you take more then one spot or are there a few larger ones. Mine is 6.5 mtr. Would arrive 1800 Sat and be gone by 0800 Sun.

Cheers

Alan


----------



## rotorywing

Hi Alan,
We had no problem, just parked in the car slots. The first part is reserved for the health centre and they have a barrier, Police station 100 yards away and a short route through to the High street / Macdonalds. Two minutes to the port in the morning. Our mobile chicken shed is 8 metres +. There are a couple of coach slots alongside the trees but I kept out of them so I didn't upset anyone. 
Martin


----------



## Hawcara

Just to recap then, do I understand from the above that Marine Parade will still be a viable option this year? We are going over early morning last Sat in August, that is 29th.


----------



## 113016

We stayed a few weeks sgo, at the far end of marine parade. Eastwick Cres. No problems and as normal


----------



## lockkeeper

*Parking Marine Parade Dover*

Just to recap on my earlier posts. No change at present to the parking regulations, however, be aware that due to traffic conditions in and around Dover access to Marine Parade may be difficult.
Any one traveling to Dover should be aware that the ex My Ferry Link workers are still causing disruptions to cross channel travellers. they have agreed with the French Ministry of Transport not to target the port of Calais. So they have now moved their attention to the tunnel. This means that traffic booked to cross with Eurotunnel is now backing up on the M20. Advise to motorists to avoid the M20 route has resulted in a lot more traffic using the A2/M2 route, traffic is very slow moving from Whitfield to the ferry terminal. 
Hope this helps, allow plenty of time.


----------



## robbosps

Used this 2 weeks ago and was all ok before 9am.


----------

